# Andre Yang ,der Mann an der Spitze bei HWBot



## Dr.House (19. August 2009)

Habe gerade gesehen dass Kingpin endlich vom Thron gestoßen wurde und zwar von seinem Teamkollegen Andre Yang 

Andre Yang hat den Deckecl zugemacht mit neuen WR´s in Aquamark-SingleCard und Multi.

Mittlerweile hält er fast alle WR´s beim Bot.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. August 2009)

Das doch mal schön eine Wechsel an der Spitze


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. August 2009)

Das war aber auch schon zu erwarten, Andre hat in letzter Zeit alle WR gebrochen und mit backups verteildigt. Auf jedenfall hat er es verdient!

mfg Eiswolf93

Edit: Beachtet mal den Uncore 5 Ghz 

Edit 2: Ich hab mal gescahut wo er noch richtig Punkte holen kann. WPrime. Bei seinem Vermögen müsste es doch einfach sein eine WS aufzubauen, bzw sich ein Nehalem Ex Sys zu kaufen xD


----------



## der8auer (19. August 2009)

Das ist echt abartig gut  Verdient ueberholt. Wird aber bestimmt nicht lange dauern bis Kingpin wieder nachlegt!


----------



## Kovsk (19. August 2009)

Finds zwar auch nett jemand anderen mal auf Platz 1 zu sehen... aber das ist eher ein Witz. Andre könnte seit ca. nem Jahr schon auf Platz 1 sein... er macht(e) es einfach nur nicht(er hat mal im XS gepostet das er Vince nie überholen will), und wenn Vince (k|ngp|n) wollte könnte er sofort wieder auf Platz 1 

Bei hipro ists ähnlich... seit er seinen i7 975 hat, der abnormal gut geht, könnte er auch einfach so auf Platz 1 gehen... hat es aber noch nicht gemacht....


----------



## Oliver (19. August 2009)

Es gibt auch Leute mit real life, Job, Familie und so


----------



## Kovsk (19. August 2009)

Olli das ändert aber nichts daran, das Vince und Andre beide ohne ende Backups auf den Platten haben die nicht im Bot sind 

Bei hipro kann das druchaus sein, war ja auch in der Vergangenheit schon so


----------



## exa (19. August 2009)

joa, und es gibt leute die ihr geld ein wenig zusammenhalten müssen^^

"schatz, urlaub ist dieses jahr nicht, ich muss noch nen weltrekord knacken"


----------



## theLamer (19. August 2009)

> "schatz, urlaub ist dieses jahr nicht, ich muss noch nen weltrekord knacken"


 .... so ist das nunmal


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. August 2009)

War abzusehen, klasse Leistung von Andre! 

Micha könnte mal wieder was machen. 

@Kovsk: Nur die CPU reicht aber halt auch nicht, wie man im SPi-32M-Ranking momentan wieder sehen kann.^^


----------



## Kovsk (19. August 2009)

@hyper: Naja abzusehen eher nicht, da er ja selbst mal gepostet hat das er Vince nicht überhohlen will... Aber das es machbar war war klar.

Jo der Micha könnte echt mal wieder... naja auf der GC jetzt ist er ja gut am benchen da geht hoffentlich wiederwas 

Und das nur die CPU nicht reicht ist mir schon klar, aber da ist das auch wieder so ne Sache... Andre macht nichtmal nen Waza, seine Zeit ist für komplett ohne Waza aber wiederum sehr gut. Und das er nen Copy Waza kann, steht auser Frage denke ich...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. August 2009)

Für mich sieht das sehr stark nach Waza aus, sowohl was Real memory als auch die C-Loops betrifft. Davon abgesehen meinte ich gar nicht Andre im Speziellen, sondern wollte nur allgemein anmerken, dass es die CPU allein halt auch noch nicht macht.


----------



## Kovsk (19. August 2009)

Nein ist wohl kein Waza, hab auch schon mit Sam diskutiert als dieser mit seinem neuen W5340 auf 32m WR jagt war  Diese runs sind straigth boot & run. Passt auch vom avail Real Mem 

Und das das die CPU alleine nicht alles ist, habe ich dir ja zugestimmt, bin nur nochmal auf Andre speziell eingegangen 

€: Für denn Fall das wir aneinander vorbei reden, ich rede von Andres Run http://www.iamxtreme.net/andre/6min17.JPG


----------



## Icke&Er (22. August 2009)

oh man!
Die schütteln alle Punkte aus wäre das so easy! ich habe für meine 18Pkt echt hard gekämpft und bei denen ist das soooo einfach.

Edit: NEIN, dass ist kein Neid


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

du hast schon 18Pkt?

Ich hab heute mit Ach und Krach die 4 vollbekommen, und in einer Woche sind die Ranks alle mal geupdatet worden und ich bin wahrscheinlich wieder bei null

Naja ohne LN2 oder zumindest Wakü geht da wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## Icke&Er (7. September 2009)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> du hast schon 18Pkt?
> 
> Ich hab heute mit Ach und Krach die 4 vollbekommen, und in einer Woche sind die Ranks alle mal geupdatet worden und ich bin wahrscheinlich wieder bei null
> 
> Naja ohne LN2 oder zumindest Wakü geht da wohl nicht mehr.


 
Das würd ich nicht sagen! Ich habe 98% meiner punkte unetr Luft geholt
Sind zwar "nur" knapp über 50 aber immerhin!


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

Wie hast das denn geschaft? Wie du in meinem Profil sehen kannst, hab ich eine GTX 275 und einen PII 940. 

Mit dem Setting hab ich nur im 3dm01 0,2 Pkt holen können, so hoch übertaktet, wie geht unter Luft.

Heut hab ich mal die 9400GT meiner Schwester gebencht, weil ich mir dachte, in den CPU lastigen 3dmarks könnte man da durchaus gute Ergebnisse erzielen, ich bin meist so auf Platz 15/16 gekommen, insgesamt schlappe 4 Pkt.

Ich glaube, meine HW ist einfach zu Mainstream. Mit ein paar ausergewöhnlicheren Sachen ginge da sicher mehr, aber es gibt so viele, die da benches von einem 940BE reinstellen.....


----------



## Alriin (7. September 2009)

Probier es mal im PCMark05. Da geht vielleicht was. Mit deinem PC könnten die 11500 drin sein.


----------



## Autokiller677 (7. September 2009)

ja das Problem wollt ich hier eh noch mal ansprechen.

PC Mark 05 sowie Vantage brechen nach ein paar Minuten immer mit "PC Mark funktioniert nicht mehr" (Windoof Meldung) ab.'

Hat da jemand eine Erklärung für?


----------



## 19WMWF91 (11. September 2009)

Welches Windows benutzt du?


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2009)

Win 7
Hab zu dem Thema auch Neuigkeiten.
Ich hab mal den 4800+ meines Vaters gebencht, da läuft Vantage Problemlos, mit meinem Phenom bricht er bei dem 1. Videotest immer ab.

Den 05er hab ich unter 7 nicht zum laufen bekommen, der meckert immer wegen dem Media Encoder, obwohl der installiert ist. 

Zum testen hab ich mal XP auf eine alte IDE Platte installiert, da läuft er dann, allerdings hab ich mit dem 4800+ im Vantage mehr Punkte als im 05er, denke die IDE Platte bremst da noch einiges aus, aber ich hab leider keine S-ATA mehr übrig im Moment.


----------

